# Older Compounds?



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Anyone have a older compound that they still like to shoot?

I still have a Bear Whitetail II with the GFN cams that I take out and shoot. It's nothing special but I like shooting that old bow. :smile:

Just curious if anyone else has a older bow that they can't get rid of.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i have a old pse not sure of model but i still enjoy shooting it


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i shoot a hoyt provantage [mid 1980's] and a hoyt prostar [1993] . i really like them both and i've found the prostar to be AWESOME . both were ''pre-owned'' ,both are mint , and both were cheap .


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*1089*

Bear Kodiak Express that just shoots itself. It has a wood riser and slow as ---- but it feels good and I shoot it often.


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

I too have and still occasionally shoot an 80's model Hoyt Pro Vantage, it is 48" ata, round wheels. Actually I just dropped it off at my local archery shop a few days ago to have the timing tuned, I hadn't shot it in quite a while and when I got her out this spring she was a bit off. Its a GREAT finger bow, I'll never get rid of it, Chuck Adams used this model in the 80's and took many a P&Y entry with it towards his Super Slam.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

*Pearson 2301*

1985 Pearson 2301. I won state, sectionals and an international shoot ,the Silver Leprecon with it. Shot at U.T. and the results were sent to Australia, won a solid silver leprecon statue. 
This bow is very smooth and forgiving. I'll never sell it.
Keith


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hightower650 said:


> I too have and still occasionally shoot an 80's model Hoyt Pro Vantage, it is 48" ata, round wheels. Actually I just dropped it off at my local archery shop a few days ago to have the timing tuned, I hadn't shot it in quite a while and when I got her out this spring she was a bit off. Its a GREAT finger bow, I'll never get rid of it, Chuck Adams used this model in the 80's and took many a P&Y entry with it towards his Super Slam.


Did you ever notice in the picture of Chuck Adams with the polar bear he havested that his provantage had steel cables and tear drops? The only provantage I ever saw with that and looks to be hoyt's tri-draw wheels on it also.

Wow, I see a number of shooters still enjoying the old school bows. Cool!


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I will occasionally drag out my PSE Thunderflight Expess and Jennings Buckmaster 2000 to shoot. "Very" occasionally.


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

Still shoot a Browning Maxim XL(around 1991) for indoor target. Has the steel cables but no teardrops.

Will


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I have my fathers old Ben Pearson 2300.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Every once in a while I still get out my ProHunter, my ProVantage or my Spectra Eclipse. Good old Easton XX75 2317 aluminum arrows too.

Tom


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

tguil said:


> Every once in a while I still get out my ProHunter, my ProVantage or my Spectra Eclipse. Good old Easton XX75 2317 aluminum arrows too.
> 
> Tom


Tom,
Those Prohunters were or I should say _still_ a sweet shooting bow. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Want to shoot fingers*

I would like to have an older, cheap bow to shoot with fingers, preferably a Hoyt...does anyone have one they are willing to part with?


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*pse XLR-900, Infinity..*

think I bought her back in '96... shoot her every now & than. 
Still have my Proline(bought in the '80's), but she's been retired for awhile...

Reich


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

jmoose77 said:


> Tom,
> Those Prohunters were or I should say _still_ a sweet shooting bow. One of my all time favorites.


It's not one of my all time favorites. It *is* my all time favorite. It's simply a good looking, fine shooting bow. A bow that doesn't look like something dropped out of a spaceship. However, my 2002 ProTec with Commandcams+ is a tad bit faster and it's an "old bow" too.

Tom


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I gave my dad my Caribou II that I had put carbon plus limbs on. I am now shooting my Oneida Aerocat (Tomcat with Aeroforce outboards). I plan on shooting it for elk hunting. I mostly shoot recurves (sky conquest) but I may take a break to shoot the Oneida more in preparation for hunting.


----------



## coop923 (May 15, 2010)

I'm new here and freshly back into archery after a nearly 20 year hiatus; so yeah, I still enjoy shooting my "older" compound. I just don't know any different. I've got a Golden Eagle from about 1990 ad shoot it with fingers. It's fastflight, cams, 65-80# and it's about 40" axle to axle. I wish I still had my first bow; a 55-70# wood limbed Golden Eagle That was about 46" axle to axle with small wheels, with cables and teardrops. It was fairly slow, even at 70#, but shot really well. It looks like I've got a lot to learn and I'm a long way from "up to speed", but this topic is right up my alley -it's right where I left off.


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

ProLine Zypher Magnum, Bear Polar LTD, Oneida Eagle, Bear "Black Bear" and occasionally with fingers, a Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR. My favorite is the Eagle barebow. It handles like a recurve but shoots a lot faster. Sometimes I forget my age and put 200+ arrows thru it a day. Then its time for an ice pack.


----------



## Joe Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a couple Bear Black Bear bows I got in '94 & '95. I also have a Reflex Bighorn Hunter I got in '97 or '98 (can't remember for sure). Anyway, I've really enjoyed the Bear Black Bear bows over the years, as well as the Reflex. I'm strictly a finger shooter. Haven't made the move to the modern release as yet and at my age I doubt I will.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still have a hoyt Impala with hatchet cams that would have to be 20+ years old. Stopped using it to buy my 'latest' bow a 2001 martin cougar. Shot bare fingers at 70lb and 30% letoff with the hoyt, n still shoot fingers with the Martin. Hoyt only needs a string but cant find out what correct length is.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep , a Hoyt pro vantage FPS plus ( 65-80# ) for me too , 300 powerflights , still gets shot regularly , great bow , lots of fun yard shooting , will get it out on a hunt before long


----------



## terryzac (May 8, 2010)

mcpearson ultimate with fingers
terry


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbob29 said:


> Still have a hoyt Impala with hatchet cams that would have to be 20+ years old. Stopped using it to buy my 'latest' bow a 2001 martin cougar. Shot bare fingers at 70lb and 30% letoff with the hoyt, n still shoot fingers with the Martin. Hoyt only needs a string but cant find out what correct length is.


bob, just got home from a 3d comp and one of the best 3d unsighted finger shooters john stephenson continues to shoot a 91 martin cougar very well


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

correction - a 2001 martin cougar.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

I have my dads old bear grizzly II sitting here. It has wood laminated limbs with steel cables that I like to shoot from time to time. I need to get some more gamegetters though.

I still want to get my dads other bow which he doesn't shoot anymore. That's a jennings forked lighting with a button rest and the old school painted sights. 

Those bows sure are fun to shoot. :darkbeer:


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

hi Minnie,
Yep, reckon the ol' Cougar with the elite or 'recurve' limbs would be one of the best finger bows ever made. For you guys over there do you find it easy to still get steel cables for the old bows or do you have to buy them in 'kit form' My Impala has the plastic coating worn off the cable n may not pass bow inspection if I dust it off for a shoot.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought off eBay a 1980's Browning Deluxe Nomad, and it shoots like a dream. I have no desire to get a compound more modern than that. I've been shooting recurve since I was twelve, but saw something somewhere about shooting "vintage" compounds... poked around, picked one up pretty cheap ($50 shipped) and like it a lot.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

bigbob29 said:


> hi Minnie,
> Yep, reckon the ol' Cougar with the elite or 'recurve' limbs would be one of the best finger bows ever made. For you guys over there do you find it easy to still get steel cables for the old bows or do you have to buy them in 'kit form' My Impala has the plastic coating worn off the cable n may not pass bow inspection if I dust it off for a shoot.


..........Lancaster Archery Supply still sells steel cables, and what-nots to make them up as well....Jim


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Harperman said:


> ..........Lancaster Archery Supply still sells steel cables, and what-nots to make them up as well....Jim


Thanks Jim, might be able to get them over here after all. Bob.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

As noted in another post, I'm still shooting my 1990 Hoyt Eclipse, 55-70#. I love it since I'm strictly a finger shooter. In my younger days, one of my best shooting bows was a PSE Citation Hunter, 50" ATA (I think). If not for strapping it to the handlebar of my old Honda ATC 3-wheeler and taking a dump off a mountainside on California's coast range and apparently putting some kind of kink in the riser -- it broke on me at full draw at the local range, shearing through the riser -- I would still be shooting it. Also have an old Oneida that I need to get refurbushed and shoot again.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ain't those old bows fun to shoot? :thumbs_up


----------



## catskilljohn (May 10, 2010)

I too just got "back" into archery after not shooting one in 30 years. I was so shocked at the way all the compounds look today, very machine-like. Picked up a Browning Bantam and just love it. Dont have any fancy stuff on it, and didn't even know about mechanical releases until I logged on here!

I like old stuff, and I have lots to learn but this is a great pastime/hobby.

CJ


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

catskilljohn said:


> I too just got "back" into archery after not shooting one in 30 years. I was so shocked at the way all the compounds look today, very machine-like. Picked up a Browning Bantam and just love it. Dont have any fancy stuff on it, and didn't even know about mechanical releases until I logged on here!
> 
> I like old stuff, and I have lots to learn but this is a great pastime/hobby.
> 
> CJ


Just be careful that it doesnt turn into an obsession like mine
I just came back last year after more than ten years away and I couldnt believe the bows and gear either.Ended up buying a sighted bow for hunting complete with release etc due to dodgy health , but get far more fun out of shooting my 10 year old finger bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

catskilljohn said:


> I too just got "back" into archery after not shooting one in 30 years. I was so shocked at the way all the compounds look today, very machine-like. Picked up a Browning Bantam and just love it. Dont have any fancy stuff on it, and didn't even know about mechanical releases until I logged on here!
> 
> I like old stuff, and I have lots to learn but this is a great pastime/hobby.
> 
> CJ


Whatever you do, keep it simple. Although have a sort of "space-age" 2002 Hoyt Protec, I cannot say I like its looks all that much. My best lookin' bow is a mid-80's Hoyt ProHunter. Just wish it were as fast as the Protec. 

I simply cannot get into funky stabilizers, string suppressors, releases and short risers that look like fell off a piece of space junk. I have equipped my bows pretty much the same for the last 28 years. Simple front sights (fiber optic now), a peep sight, short stabilizer (or no stabilizer) and Kwikee quiver. Although I still shoot aluminum arrows with my older bows. I have switched over to carbons on my Protec.

Oh, all of my guns are still wood and steel too. 

Tom


----------



## Redlance123 (May 12, 2010)

I still shoot a 80's Martin Bobcat, and a Darton Trailblazer of the same era. No need to upgrade so far. Redlance123


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I got an old grizzly and a black bear with the metal wheel brackets on them.Bought years ago to shoot fish but set them up a while back for target shooting and have been really doing some fun shootng with them.May try and harvest an animal this fall with one.


----------



## catskilljohn (May 10, 2010)

tguil said:


> Whatever you do, keep it simple. Although have a sort of "space-age" 2002 Hoyt Protec, I cannot say I like its looks all that much. My best lookin' bow is a mid-80's Hoyt ProHunter. Just wish it were as fast as the Protec.
> 
> I simply cannot get into funky stabilizers, string suppressors, releases and short risers that look like fell off a piece of space junk. I have equipped my bows pretty much the same for the last 28 years. Simple front sights (fiber optic now), a peep sight, short stabilizer (or no stabilizer) and Kwikee quiver. Although I still shoot aluminum arrows with my older bows. I have switched over to carbons on my Protec.
> 
> ...



Tom,

Is this simple enough?:smile:










CJ


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

CJ,

You betcha'. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Think I better get out my old Bear recurve. Unfortunately it is a bit modern with it magnesium riser. Sure wish I could shoot it as well as my ProTec. Really I guess I can. Thing is I can shoot pretty accurately out to 50 yards with my ProTec. Can't seem to do that with my recurve.

Tom


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

CJ, that's a beauty and nice shooting! Don't know how to post pics but I also have a 50# Hoyt takedown Ram Reflex recurve that needs to get back in the game. Not a compound like the original question, but old bows don't die, they just get dusted off and bring back old memories. :darkbeer:


----------



## SolidSnake (May 28, 2010)

I need the opinion of an EXPERT here....

...it is possible to convert the old HOYT & EASTER "RAMBO" BOW
(the one black with ORANGE letters on the limbs)

....to take the Riser , and put BLACK FIBERGLASS LIMBS on the riser !!!

I would pay some dollars $$ for that.

it is possible ? did you know where I can find theses Fiberglass limbs ?

Daniel


----------

